# Tool Talk > Machines >  Tying machine - GIF

## Altair

Tying machine.

  Your browser does not support the video tag. 


Previously:

Chinese package sorting facility - GIF
Expanding packaging foam - GIF
Void fill air pillow machine - GIF
Stretch-and-shrink hood packaging machine - GIF
Tree tying machine

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 10, 2021)

----------


## katy

Had larger versions of them at the fish processing plant I once worked in. Amazing how fast they work and hot bond that plastic strip together.

----------

